# dome light



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

my dome light doesn't turn on all the time, actually i've only seen it on about twice. what can the problem be? i'm assuming it can't be the bulb because it works sometimes.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

is it set to door?
have you checked it from all the doors?
have you tried to set it to on?


----------

